# Ansomone



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

Anybody used this GH? Been told it's used in Chinese hospitals and cheaper than Western GH like Jin etc?

What's the prevalence of fakes of Ansomone right now?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

im using it, not sure about cheaper than jin though, think i read on here that no fakes of it around and thats why i bought it


----------



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

results?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

only been on it for 3weeks so not long enough , got some aches at elbows, dont know if it the hgh though, bit of cratering at point of injection on stomach, injected 4ius this morning along with 1ml of mtren and 1 of test base and lifted 2kilo more on dumbell presses than ive done before, steadily lifting more each week or so, as regards fat loss nothing to mention


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

I order as |I am sure many others do directly from an ankibio rep, PM me if you want her contact info, but yes it is g2g it legit pharm, roughly 1/4 price of the nordi pens etc doing the rounds and exact same quality, I am not a rep lol nor do i sell it I just try help others where I was helped


----------



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you get the PM mate


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah sorry pal i dont be on this as much as i used to be but just responded there


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

incredible stuff................been running for 3 months now and leaned out really well and recovery is brilliant........wouldnt use any other gh unless pfizer but i prefer these as its not in that bloody pen lol


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I used to get this straight from factory but stopped when the importation of medicines law came into effect, so have you guys (DannySprings) still been getting stuff through then I absolutely loved the stuff and the price was bang on..


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

currently on 3iu of it per day, feeling great and skin has improved dramatically


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

heard great things about these

think Im going to jump on board soon


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> currently on 3iu of it per day, feeling great and skin has improved dramatically


How has your skin improved? And have you noticed your hair growing quicker?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

anabolik said:


> How has your skin improved? And have you noticed your hair growing quicker?


yes mate hair is growing a lot faster than usual, so are finger nails.

went on holiday for a week, had hair cut and cut my nails, literally a few days after i was back i had to cut both again. so id 100% say it grows hair and nails faster


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> yes mate hair is growing a lot faster than usual, so are finger nails.
> 
> went on holiday for a week, had hair cut and cut my nails, literally a few days after i was back i had to cut both again. so id 100% say it grows hair and nails faster


And how about your skin, in what ways have you noticed an improvement?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

anabolik said:


> And how about your skin, in what ways have you noticed an improvement?


have usually got quite bad acne/big blackhead on my back with dry rough skin but skins feeling smoother and spots are decreasing. same as on on face, still getting some but they're smaller and not as bad


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

mmasc said:


> Anybody used this GH? Been told it's used in Chinese hospitals and cheaper than Western GH like Jin etc?
> 
> What's the prevalence of fakes of Ansomone right now?


They all have codes mate

Good stuff

Codes go on the website


----------



## pumping_iron (Jun 27, 2010)

Bud can i get her pm please. Direct ansomone.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

pumping_iron said:


> Bud can i get her pm please. Direct ansomone.


Can't source on here mate


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

just started 8 iu per day , switched from hyge , 3 days in , will report back


----------



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

Yet to ever hear a bad word said about this stuff!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

U can defo get fakes

My old gym guy used to import hgh, and ansomone was one of many types of packaging he used to get made, same as jins,hyges, kigs, u name it u can fake it

Stick to hgh pens i would personally

Not saying its not HgH but why pay for a brand if its not a brand? A jumpers a jumper, why pay armani prices if u know the shops stitched the label on?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been using it for about 6 weeks from the same source. Codes always check out and I'd definitely vouch for it. I was sat down at work for 2 full days and my feet swole up that much I couldn't get my shoes on so it's legit on the sides front that's for sure


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive seen both real and fakes. Fakes dont come with water and obviously codes dont check out on website, but you wouldnt know a difference in terms of packaging its identical.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Goose said:


> Ive seen both real and fakes. Fakes dont come with water and obviously codes dont check out on website, but you wouldnt know a difference in terms of packaging its identical.


Actually it's not, I believe the hologram security sticker is different and the fakes only have 1 sticker whereas the real ones have 3 - 2 on top, 1 on bottom


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

I am using the ansomone , the real deal .. Codes matched on the site and only doing 2 ius a day , had to reduce it from 4 ius as the cts were really bad ... Getting leavner as well .. Never touching anything else apart from these bad boys from now on!


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> Actually it's not, I believe the hologram security sticker is different and the fakes only have 1 sticker whereas the real ones have 3 - 2 on top, 1 on bottom


there is fakes around that codes check out, dont asik me how or why but ive been warned of this so just passing this info on


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DannySprings said:


> there is fakes around that codes check out, dont asik me how or why but ive been warned of this so just passing this info on


Don't believe that for a second


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

latsius said:


> U can defo get fakes
> 
> My old gym guy used to import hgh, and ansomone was one of many types of packaging he used to get made, same as jins,hyges, kigs, u name it u can fake it
> 
> ...


fake pens too pal not to mention they couple times the price, i.m.o and experience it all about where you obtain it, direct from manufacteurer then ur g2g, further you get from them the more chance of something dodgy


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> Don't believe that for a second


no problem i find it hard to believe myself but seen it on another forum months ago, fella had kit, codes checked out, bloods showed they were bunk, mabey it was part of the source politics or some ****e that goes on i dont know, like i said just passing it on pal


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> Don't believe that for a second


there was also an issue with quality of product which were ordered direct from the anki reps about 3-4 years ago if you remember that? still nobody knows how/why but anki themselves sent out bunk gh, they claimed rougue rep etc and was only for a short period, there was also rumours though of staff on steroid.com being offered kits to push info by anki, is this b.s too? who knows, its a world full of **** all i know is im happy with what im getting at the minute i dont get involved in the politics on the bigger sites anymore not worth the hassle


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DannySprings said:


> there was also an issue with quality of product which were ordered direct from the anki reps about 3-4 years ago if you remember that? still nobody knows how/why but anki themselves sent out bunk gh, they claimed rougue rep etc and was only for a short period, there was also rumours though of staff on steroid.com being offered kits to push info by anki, is this b.s too? who knows, its a world full of **** all i know is im happy with what im getting at the minute i dont get involved in the politics on the bigger sites anymore not worth the hassle


I don't believe much of what I read on the internet about products, nowadays everyone has an alternative agenda. I tend to try them myself and decide from my own personal opinion,

I've been using ansomone for months now and everyone has been consistent. Previous to that I used original Hyges which I never found consistent.


----------

